# Mist in photos:  How can I make some??



## Jenniphotos (Jan 27, 2009)

I am shooting an outdoor photo that needs to be misty.
How can you artificially make mist without power?:x


----------



## LaserSailor (Jan 27, 2009)

Drop some dry ice (if you can get it) into a bucket of water. The CO2 released will float out of the bucket and onto the ground. This won't work too well in warm tempatures and you may find that you need a-lot of dry ice and buckets depending on where/what you are photographing.


----------

